# What is up with the new WMA in Irwin CO



## One banger (May 7, 2016)

What is news on this. DNR says it going to be a WMA ???


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 13, 2016)

I live in Irwin and have heard it will be next year before they open it. But, who knows...


----------



## Hatchet (Jun 7, 2016)

I heard today that it will be open this year and it will be archery only except for a couple of 3 day quota rifle hunts.  Right at 7800 acres.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 7, 2016)

Hatchet said:


> I heard today that it will be open this year and it will be archery only except for a couple of 3 day quota rifle hunts.  Right at 7800 acres.



Is this part of the choices on the quota hunt site?  What's the wma name?


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 11, 2016)

Hatchet said:


> I heard today that it will be open this year and it will be archery only except for a couple of 3 day quota rifle hunts.  Right at 7800 acres.



Man I hope that's true.


----------



## One banger (Jul 10, 2016)

Check DNR web site for info. Looks good


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 12, 2016)

Any of y'all going to the meeting? I've always wanted to go to one and may go


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 13, 2016)

If it's like any other new place..brace yourself..and if it hits GON before season..it's a goner


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 13, 2016)

Public Land Prowler said:


> If it's like any other new place..brace yourself..and if it hits GON before season..it's a goner





Very true words!


----------



## One banger (Jul 15, 2016)

True plp. But     we have got more land here in sw. Ga .


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jul 16, 2016)

the good news is all the other places in swga will get a break!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 19, 2016)

There is no deer in this area, hope this helps.


----------



## One banger (Jul 19, 2016)

Don't believe you lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2016)

6800 acres. It will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Hatchet (Jul 26, 2016)

Original information I received was incorrect.  However, I have heard that the information that is out regarding the dates on it now may be changed.  I was told this morning that they are wanting to only have it open on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday during the season in an attempt to cut down on the numbers until they can get sufficient GW staffing in this area.


----------



## Hatchet (Jul 26, 2016)

There will be a meeting this Thursday night in Tifton where all this will be discussed and possibly a final decision made.  I'm gone try to be there to find out the latest.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hatchet said:


> Original information I received was incorrect.  However, I have heard that the information that is out regarding the dates on it now may be changed.  I was told this morning that they are wanting to only have it open on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday during the season in an attempt to cut down on the numbers until they can get sufficient GW staffing in this area.


They will need suff. staffing with abac down the rd.



Hatchet said:


> There will be a meeting this Thursday night in Tifton where all this will be discussed and possibly a final decision made.  I'm gone try to be there to find out the latest.


Let me know how that goes Jimmy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hatchet said:


> There will be a meeting this Thursday night in Tifton where all this will be discussed and possibly a final decision made.  I'm gone try to be there to find out the latest.



Reckon i'll be buying that new bow afterall


----------



## Mark R (Jul 28, 2016)

aint no way it be archery only .


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 28, 2016)

I was in the club there for several years. Don't waste your time hunting there! Unless you like hunting snakes, it's covered up with rattlers!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2016)

peanutman04 said:


> I was in the club there for several years. Don't waste your time hunting there! Unless you like hunting snakes, it's covered up with rattlers!



True fact , ate up with rattlers.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 28, 2016)

Probably gonna be as many hunters as rattle snakes come October.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm sure, heard a good bit of talk about it around here. Gonna be packed.


----------



## one_shot (Jul 29, 2016)

Hatchet said:


> There will be a meeting this Thursday night in Tifton where all this will be discussed and possibly a final decision made.  I'm gone try to be there to find out the latest.



Who went to the meeting ?


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 29, 2016)

me.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 29, 2016)

Me.


----------



## Mark R (Aug 1, 2016)

I went . I guess they are going with the proposed dates that are on the DNR website . seems fair enough . Sounds like they still got lots of work and planning to do .


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 1, 2016)

The best I got out of it was that there's not going to be but a day or two before the hunt to scout and hang a stand. I'm pretty sure it's going to be a crowed place the first hunt but I'm going to try my best to be one in the crowd


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 1, 2016)

About 10 of y'all talking about it in this thread, and it's pushing 3,000 views. I'd say it might get crowded.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 2, 2016)

Don't worry, I won't be there.


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 26, 2016)

Went by this week, looks like they've added a check station at an entrance and began building the "name" sign on the hwy


----------



## woody10 (Sep 1, 2016)

Anybody have the dates this wma will be open to hunt ? Have hit dead ends finding info


----------



## giddens123 (Sep 27, 2016)

this friday the 30th will be day you can go in after 12:00 to scout and hang stand first hunt will be on sat the 1st good luck all them abac boys gone rape that place


----------



## Mark R (Sep 29, 2016)

Archery e/s Oct 1-26 . Firearms b/o Oct 28-29 ,Nov 20-27,Dec8-11 . Firearms e/s Nov 17-19


----------



## leftystar (Sep 29, 2016)

I like a lot of people not necessary on top of each other may try to go my self.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 30, 2016)

Dnr should have put red lights up at intersections. Would have helped with traffic.


----------



## Mark R (Oct 3, 2016)

Anybody have any luck ? I saw one speeding at about 40 yards thats all . A tree stand sitting right on the private side of boundry . I guess they will be on one side with a rifle and me across the line with a bow ...


----------



## One banger (Oct 3, 2016)

At the small pines and  traffic  it will settle down just like river Creek last December


----------



## deerbuster (Oct 6, 2016)

Rode to the check station today to see how many people have signed in to hunt. Staggering amount of people for it to only have been open 5 days.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Oct 7, 2016)

I went yesterday and hunted it. Very dry and dusty. They are putting down the gravel on the roads now.


----------

